# Grizzly G0509G - 16" x 40" 3-Phase Gunsmithing Metal Lathe



## M-Tecs (May 6, 2021)

Hi

I recently retired from 40 plus years as a machinist/toolmaker.  I am in the process of setting up my own shop.  I did find a couple of nice used Bridgeport's that I purchased but I am having limited luck finding a lathe I am happy with on the used market.  

I an strongly considering a Grizzly G0509G - 16 x 40 3-Pahse Gunsmithing Lathe but I have never touch one.  

My question is for the people that own them or have ran them what are your thoughts on them?

Thanks, Joel  
​


----------



## mksj (May 6, 2021)

The G0509G  is a very solid lathe and reviews by others is very positive. It is made in China, and when you get into that price range if buying new I think there are higher quality lathes to choose from. The ones below are made in Taiwan by SunMaster, and Grizzly also sells their versions of these under their higher end SB models. There are some variations between models and also different nomenclature  on the models, so compare them carefully. I find going direct to the company for Kent and Acra (QMT sells direct), you typically get better pricing then through a distributor. I own a ERL1340 version of the 1440C and also have had hands on with some of the larger versions if you have any specific questions.





						High Precision Manual Lathe Machine Manufacturer, Supplier | SUN MASTER®
					

SUN MASTER offers various manual lathe machines divided into several categories by different sizes and different applications, such as geared head, variable speed, clutch, and more types of manual lathes. If you are interested in our precision manual lathe machines just contact us!




					www.sunmaster-cnc.com
				




Quality Machine Tools has the PM-1440/1640TL





						PM-1440TL 1640TL & 1660TL Ultra Precision Lathes – Precision Matthews Machinery Co.
					






					www.precisionmatthews.com
				











						PM 1440TL with Hitachi WJ200-075LF VFD Delivery, Clean up and VFD Set up
					

My PM 1440TL arrived on Friday and I spent the weekend getting the machine in place, cleaning off all the rust preventative and finishing all the VFD wiring.  Took the whole weekend and I put together a video of the process from truck delivery, using a forklift and rollers to get it in place...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Kent has the RML series 1440VT, 1640T








						Buy RML-1640T Manual Precision Lathes - Kent Industrial USA
					

5 HP main spindle motor  36-1800, 12 steps spindle speeds  Hardened and ground gears and bedways  Cast iron machine bedways with full one piece cast base and front loading chip tray for easier cleaning  Foot brake and T-Slot compound Inch/metric reading on dials  Inch/metric ruler on tailstock...




					www.kentusa.com
				











						Buy RML-1440VT Manual Precision Lathes - Kent Industrial USA
					

5 HP main spindle motor using frequency drive and capable of running using single phase power  Digital display 20–400-2500 infinitely variable spindle speeds  Hardened and ground gears and bedways  Cast iron machine bedways with full one piece cast base and front loading chip tray for easier...




					www.kentusa.com
				




Acra has the the 1440C and the 1440/1640 TE and TVS





						1440C Precision Gap Bed Engine Lathe – ACRA Machinery
					






					acramachinery.com
				








						1440TE Precision Gap Bed Engine Lathe (8 Speed) – ACRA Machinery
					






					acramachinery.com
				








						1440TVS Precision Variable Speed Gap Bed Engine Lathe – ACRA Machinery
					






					acramachinery.com
				











						Has anyone had the chance to compare these brands, Acra, Kent USA, Precision Matthews
					

I'm looking at getting a lathe and a mill. Looking at the Acra 1440TE, PM 1440TL and Kent RML1440. I have visited a tech school 2 weeks ago (4.5 hours one way) that had 4 used and 3 new ACRA 1440TE lathes in their shop. So I have actually got to see them. The tech school liked them so much they...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				











						NEW ACRA 1640TE
					

The machine was ordered mid December of 2017 from ACRA Machinery. The machine took a few weeks to arrive from Taiwan and was shipped to the port of LA, then onto Ranch Cucamonga where ACRA is located. The machine was then delivered to my location via flatbed. The machine sustained a fair amount...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Vintage Indian Chief (May 6, 2021)

I bought a G0750G 3 years ago,about the same features as the 509.Overall better choice than a well used older machine.One issue I ran into was on the cross slide gib rear adjustment screw was a sloppy fit in the counterbore.That let the gib run outside of the screw head causing a tight condition when trying to adjust for correct drag.Easy fix though.Very well satisfied with the machine having added DROS and a few personal touches.
MIke


----------

